

What happened between Firefox 7 and Firefox 10 - Off
http://paulrouget.com/e/fx7to10/

======
Tangaroa
It's the same fallacious argument that they could not possibly have rolled out
the same improvements if they named it Firefox 4.10 instead of implying that
they are rewriting the the whole product from scratch every two weeks.

